# Phoebe looks like she's gonna pop!



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Last owner said she had twins last year. I know her due date but let's see if you guys can guess when and how many  pic was taken this morning


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmmm. Rumen side is bigger than her baby side, but I say triplets! Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Pretty girl! Do you have a picture of her from behind?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Pretty girl! Do you have a picture of her from behind?


Thanks, this pic was taken yesterday from a distance. I can get another pic if you'd like


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I can’t really see her udder in that picture, but I’m guessing she’s due in 1-2 weeks? Possibly 3? 
... And she’ll have triplets.  

What kind of buck is she bred to?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Two backside pics taken just now


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I can't really see her udder in that picture, but I'm guessing she's due in 1-2 weeks? Possibly 3?
> ... And she'll have triplets.
> 
> What kind of buck is she bred to?





Goat_Scout said:


> I can't really see her udder in that picture, but I'm guessing she's due in 1-2 weeks? Possibly 3?
> ... And she'll have triplets.
> 
> What kind of buck is she bred to?


Good guess  she's bred to a solid red boer


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm guessing twins. Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks good.

I say twins too.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

She's due around the 24th so we are getting close


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

id say triplets because my doe looked alot like that and she had triplets!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How is she doing?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> How is she doing?


She was due on the 24th but really any time this week. Her udder is still only about half full though. Her sides did hollow out some.







She is doing good though otherwise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> How are things?


Good, but her udder is still the same and ligaments are still there so no babies yet


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Today has been awful. She went in labor this morning but the baby ended up stuck with its head back  we finally got it out after a long battle and repositioning, but it had died.  now we are worried about mom. After all of that and how big phoebe is she seems to have only had the one big doe kid. I hope we don't lose mom too


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Praying for yall, keep her calm and love on her. Sorry to hear  :angel:


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh no!! I'm so sorry about the kid. 

I would glove up, with lots of lube, and go in ASAP to make sure there are no more.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry about the kid.
> 
> I would glove up, with lots of lube, and go in ASAP to make sure there are no more.


I did and I did not feel any more, but it was hard to feel around as she was exhaused and never felt fully dilated. Now I am just watching for the afterbirth. She drank some molasses and water from a cup but has not moved. I hope and pray she makes it. The baby was a big beautiful red paint doe


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Praying for your girl, so sorry for the loss


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

What is the best thing to give her after having to intervene and go in? I am so upset I have called at least 10 local vets and nobody within a couple of hours will help me because she is a goat. They won't give medicine without seeing her but they won't see her because she's a goat.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

This year, when I had to pull twins that were trying to come out at once, I didn't give any antibiotics or anything to my doe, I just watched her very, very carefully. 

You may want to offer her warm (unless it's hot out, then do just cold) molasses water to give her strength. Is she eating and drinking ok?


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> This year, when I had to pull twins that were trying to come out at once, I didn't give any antibiotics or anything to my doe, I just watched her very, very carefully.
> 
> You may want to offer her warm (unless it's hot out, then do just cold) molasses water to give her strength. Is she eating and drinking ok?


I already gave her molasses water and I was going to give penicillin to be on the safe side should I not? She's still not up and still not passed the placenta


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I don’t know that I would...
Is it possible to have a vet out to look at her? Any changes?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Boergoat126 said:


> I already gave her molasses water and I was going to give penicillin to be on the safe side should I not? She's still not up and still not passed the placenta


That placenta NEEDS come out now! Have you stayed with her and not seen it? Or if you left jer alone she could have eaten it. But still you absolutely need make sure.

Try calling local goat breeders. ANY that you can find.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Sorry


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

She still hasn't pas


Sfgwife said:


> That placenta NEEDS come out now! Have you stayed with her and not seen it? Or if you left jer alone she could have eaten it. But still you absolutely need make sure.
> 
> Try calling local goat breeders. ANY that you can find.


She still hasn't passed it is there anything I can do? None of my local vets will help


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I don't know that I would...
> Is it possible to have a vet out to look at her? Any changes?


I called every vet around. Only one would even see her and even they said they can't see her until next week. They are almost 2 hours away


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you get some CMPK at the farm store? The calcium and minerals in it will help her muscles contract. If they don't have that you give her just calcium drench. Give either one every day for 3 days.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

I didn't sleep much last night. She didn't make it . I couldn't wait for her to kid and now I would do anything to get her back not bred. Thanks everyone. If anyone else is to be bred I will be finding a place I can drive them to if necessary. She was so exhausted though I can't imagine putting to her through a road trip on top of it. Shame on the vet clinic that was 2 miles from my house that was rude. I was on the phone in tears begging and all she had to say is we no longer do goats and I don't know anybody around here that does. (Farm services is right on the name of their business). Then I asked if they could at least give me some medicine to comfort her and she said no because they would have to see her first and they won't see a goat.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> Can you get some CMPK at the farm store? The calcium and minerals in it will help her muscles contract. If they don't have that you give her just calcium drench. Give either one every day for 3 days.


I had given her a calcium drench and warm molasses water.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I’m so sorry that you lost her.  You did the best you could. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost her.  You did the best you could. (((Hugs)))


Thank you. It really stinks going from a high to a low so fast. The vet that walked me through what to do on the phone said I did great but I don't feel much better about it


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Boergoat126 said:


> Thank you. It really stinks going from a high to a low so fast. The vet that walked me through what to do on the phone said I did great but I don't feel much better about it


I lost a doe late in April, she looked a little down that afternoon, and a couple hours later was very, very sick/dehydrated. I was up with her throughout the night and drenched her with some Nutradrench and a few other things every 1-2 hours, but by early morning she was gone. She was one of my best and favorite does, so it was heartbreaking. I really miss her. 
It's always so hard losing goats, especially your favorites!


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Goat_Scout said:


> I lost a doe late in April, she looked a little down that afternoon, and a couple hours later was very, very sick/dehydrated. I was up with her throughout the night and drenched her with some Nutradrench and a few other things every 1-2 hours, but by early morning she was gone. She was one of my best and favorite does, so it was heartbreaking. I really miss her.
> It's always so hard losing goats, especially your favorites!


*hugs* thank you and I'm sorry for your lost too


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Boergoat126 said:


> *hugs* thank you and I'm sorry for your lost too


*loss


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

You did everything you could for her. you cant help dealing with the vets..truly that is wild.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am truly sorry.


----------



## Boergoat126 (May 7, 2018)

Wildest thing ever... my husband checked her grave and yelled for me to come look. I know we didn't dig it in that shape


----------

